# Moving House



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Tomorrow we are moving house. While ultimately this is a good thing from a coffee making perspective as it means I will have a little more room for my espresso equipment, it has had unfortunate short-term consequences. Last night I had to pack away Silvia and Rocky









I have been reduced to using my Handpresso for my daily fix. Now the Handpresso is a great thing to have when you are away from home on business and the like but it is no substitute for a real espresso. It has been a while since I last used it and I have to say the coffee it makes, while pleasant, is distinctly thin. That said, it is still better than a lot of the cr*p served on the hight street.

Roll on Saturday when I will have Miss Silvia back (hopefully). I would unpack it first thing on Friday but I suspect my wife will have other priorities, which I should at least pay lip service to.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't think I could go back to not making my espresso in the mornings now, so I know how you feel. I'm back at my parents' house over christmas and my Gaggia Factory is coming with me (as are my MC2 grinder and a selection of cups  ).

I hope you make it through!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

liquidmonkey2000 said:


> I would unpack it first thing on Friday but I suspect my wife will have other priorities, which I should at least pay lip service to.


Perhaps you need to explain that the other priorities will be attended to much more effectively, and with much better grace, once you are re-fuelled with good espresso? Works for me!

Hope the move goes OK.


----------



## coffmedi3 (Nov 8, 2010)

I changed house recently too (probably came about from my dad not paying enough lip service) as him and my mum separated. She took all the furniture, the music and the TV...BUT, she did leave the Handpresso (http://www.handpresso.fr/products/wild-domepod-EN.html f**king cool gizmo. Probably why I'm with my dad now














Doing ok by ourselves now...kitted our flat out with new furniture and got a banging new telly

In the words of D:ream...things can only get better!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

When we move my wife will insist the coffee stuff is packed last and opened first.

1. So that she can get her stuff in the container first

2. So that she knows how much space she has left in the house to populate

oh and 3. So that she can have a coffee too


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

When I first saw that machine, I thought "fantastic" until I checked out the price. Including approximate delivery costs I reckon that's no cheaper than buying a complete Espresso machine from a well known German Manufacturer. I have used their bread maker for many years and never a problem. I would expect their coffee machine to perform likewise.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

liquidmonkey2000 - Good luck with the move.

Coffmedi3 - I hope things continue to get better.

We are currently house hunting, although our house is not up for sale yet! We have looked at a couple of new builds and I keep asking the question about where my espresso gear will go. I think the Sales Representative became bemused at each house we looked at, and my wife more annoyed ;-)


----------



## coffmedi3 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks BanishInstant...it's the old man I feel sorry for most, I've yet to meet the "b***h who will ruin my life" as he calls her


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi all, the move went pretty well thanks. As it happens the espresso equipment was one of the first things to be set up in the new house. I think my wife realised that I would be a more productive worker if she indulged my caffeine addiction. How wise she was.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Ah, she probably knows you need a comfort zone amidst the chaos of the house move to maintain a modicum of sanity and caffeine levels. May your new coffee corner be an ergonomic paradise my young Jedi.

Don


----------

